#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  My Take On Mr. Local Movie- A Monotonous Love Story

## Bhavya

Last Sunday I went for Mr.Local movie with my friends, Mr Local movie, starring Sivakarthikeyan and Nayanthara and directed by Rajesh. It's a story about middle-class boy Manohar (Sivakarthikeyan) who got into a fight with an arrogant business woman, Keerthana Vasudevan (Nayanthara.) before turning his heated fights with her into love. The story goes by making Keerthana reciprocate his affectation. I loved the harmless one-liners and hilarious sequences in the movie other than that nothing much impressive as the storyline is not new. Only the acting of Sivakarthikeyan and Nayanthara kept us entertained throughout the movie. This is my take on the movie. If you guys watched the movie let me know your feedback in comments.

----------

